

3 Ways to Immediately Make Your Facebook Posts More Shareable - zackliscio
http://intelligence.r29.com/post/123550777526/3-ways-to-immediately-make-your-facebook-posts

======
detaro
[https://i.imgur.com/kzLT82B.png](https://i.imgur.com/kzLT82B.png) :P

------
compto35
No. Stop. You're making Facebook even more annoying.

